# OT: Just for Fun...



## Carolyn (Dec 5, 2004)

"It's a Wonderful Life" 

* * * * * *

...followed by George C. Scott starring in "A Christmas Carol".

...and Rudolph and cartoon of The Grinch.

...Laurel and Hardy, "March of the Wooden Soldiers"

...Will Farrell, "Elf"


-Carolyn


----------



## Buck Jones (Dec 5, 2004)

"A Christmas Story" based upon Jean Shepard's stories, and , now, "The Polar Express."

Buck


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 5, 2004)

"The Year Without a Santa Claus" 

I have the Heat Mizer and Snow Mizer songs down by heart!








OH MY!!!! Click the pictures!!!! Wooo Hoooo! I love the Internet!


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm with Buck. "A Christmas Story" hands down.

I also like "Christmas Vacation" a lot.


----------



##  (Dec 5, 2004)

hi its got to be 

home alone 1 as my son is 

the double of KEVIN


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 5, 2004)

Well since I'm behind on new movies, I'd have tosay _To Grandmother's House We Go_. It an older movie withMary-Kate and Ashley Olsen and they manage to get to theirGrandmother's house by themselves. Unfortunately, someone taped over itand I haven't seen it in many year, but it was my all time favoritemovie. I saw it at Walmart yesterday, looks like I may have to pick itup.


----------



## dreamgal042 (Dec 5, 2004)

id have to say _elf_ and_theyear without a santa clause_. i want both of those for christmas,any one of you can get 'em for me  does anyone know if the latter isactually available to own? cuz i reeeeeally want it!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 5, 2004)

Wait a minute, I'm not sure if _ToGrandmother's House We Go_ was really a Christmas movie.:shock:It's been so long, I just know it was a movie set inthe winter, lol.


----------



## dreamgal042 (Dec 5, 2004)

it was, the girls wanted to go to grandma's house for christmas, but they got kidnapped.


----------



## NightPoet00 (Dec 5, 2004)

I love the Misfits (those are the claymation onesright?) and The Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe. That's sort ofChristmas-y...


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Dec 5, 2004)

to Grandmothers house we go is one of my favorites too. lol


----------



## Pepper (Dec 5, 2004)

Home alone 1 &amp; 2.


----------



## Spiced77 (Dec 5, 2004)

A Christmas Story definitly


----------



## babydoshia (Dec 5, 2004)

I dont really like X-mas movies but one moviethat I love that happens to be Xmas is "The Muppets ChristmasCarol". It's so cute. Yes, I am childish sometimes.



It's the cutest thing though. If you havent seen it , youshould watch it sometime. There is even a homelessbunnyin it


----------



## Fergi (Dec 6, 2004)

Yep gotta go with A Christmas Story and Rudolph.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Stephanie (Dec 6, 2004)

I also likeDisney's"AChristmas Carol". And Beth, I haven't seen "The Lion, TheWitch, And The Wardrobe" since I was a kid!!! I used to love thatmovie! (And the book)


----------



## Fergi (Dec 6, 2004)

*Stephanie wrote: *


> Ialso likeDisney's "AChristmas Carol". And Beth, Ihaven't seen "The Lion, The Witch, And The Wardrobe" since I was akid!!! I used to love that movie! (And the book)




I have the whole set of Narnia books, Iwill have to read them again sometime soon. They were my favorite as a child.

Fergi's mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 6, 2004)

I think my favoriteis Santa Claus Is Comin' To Town. The old one from the 70's with FredAstaire and Mickey Rooney. It's not on TV as much as it used to be butI still sing the "put one foot in front of the other" song all thetime! 

Raspberry 

KrisKringleWinter Warlock











BurgerMeister


----------



## BunnyLover (Dec 6, 2004)

I love "Borrowed Hearts" and "A Town Without Christmas."

Lissa


----------



## babymommy (Dec 6, 2004)

ok, my daughter andI have a tradition of watching Christmas movies on ChristmasEve. It use to be to get her to go to sleep. Nowthat shes 14, it's just fun. But the list keeps growing, soit's taking more like a week to watch them all.....heregoes...

A Cabbage Patch Christmas

Disney's Christmas Carol

The Grinch

A Charlie Brown Christmas

Home Alone

The Santa Clause

While You Were Sleeping

A Christmas Story

Christmas Vacation

now...Christmas with the Kranks

I may be missing some


----------



## Elf Mommy (Dec 6, 2004)

Hey Raspberry ....

Christmas Music


----------



## Cher (Dec 6, 2004)

All time favorite "The Grinch that stoleChristmas" but rumour has it I am in store for "It's a Wonderful Life"this eve...we will see


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 6, 2004)

I first saw Babe at Christmas time, and havesince seen it 14 times (I know, very sad). I love Prancer (he reallydidn't die!!!) and just about all versions of A Christmas Carol. Afterall I've read on here, this Christmas Eve we are going to see PolarExpress - it opens in the UK this Friday!_ Jan


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Dec 6, 2004)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> Hey Raspberry ....
> 
> Christmas Music


It wouldn't play for me!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 6, 2005)

My top three are:

1. It's a Wonderful life

2. National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation

3. Love Actually


Edit: Cannot forget Muppet Family Christmas!!! Hilarious!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

Ooh! Can we throw in favorite Christmas songs, too?


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 6, 2005)

I've always really liked It's a Wonderful Life, my Mom and have watched it every Christmas Eve since I was little. 

With my Dad, it was always A Christmas Story. We saw that numerous times a year.

My brother and I have a big list of the cartoon favorites. Westill get together every year and watch Emmit Otter's Jug BandChristmas, the Grinch and...I can't remember what it's called....Ithink it's Twas' the Night Before Christmas....it's with some mice andone breaks a clock and they have to fix it so Santa will come.

Jen


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 6, 2005)

Home alone 2 and the muppets christmas carol.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Dec 6, 2005)

Definately It's a Wonderful Life. I watch if every year.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

*Laura wrote: *


> Ooh! Can we throw in favorite Christmas songs, too?




*ABSOLUTELY!!*


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2005)

*A Charlie Brown Christmas* is on ABC at 8pm(EST)


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

*JimD wrote: *


> *A Charlie Brown Christmas* is on ABC at 8pm(EST)





I posted it in the Christmas Cheer thread earlier. 

It's good to cover bases though.

-Carolyn


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 6, 2005)

Well, for some reason, it's just not Christmasuntil I hear Mariah Carey's "All I Want For Christmas" song.I'm not even a real fan of hers, but I LOVE that song. I loveto hear it in the car. It's a good driving song, especiallywhen you're out shopping!

I'd have to say my favorite movie is Elf. I'm a huge Will Ferrel fan.






Laura


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 6, 2005)

It's hard to say...

The Grinch? 






Or maybe Elf. That was cute too! And I like the classics they play every year.


----------



## dajeti2 (Dec 6, 2005)

Frosty the Snowman, Rudolph and It's A Wonderful Life.

Songs, there are a few but Little Drummer Boy and Toby Keith's Santa I'm Right Here.

Tina


----------



##  (Dec 6, 2005)

My all time favorite Christmas movie is"Scrooged" with Bill Murray. I have to watch it every year orit just isn't Christmas for me. My other favorite is "Elf."


----------



## kgarver (Dec 6, 2005)

A Christmas Story....my favorite sceneis when Randy is under the cabinet crying and he says "Daddy's gonnakill ralllllphieeeeee" LOL, I love that movie!

I also like the cartoon and movie version of the grinch and christmas vacation


----------



##  (Dec 6, 2005)

It isnt Christmas with out atleast seeing " How the Grinch StoleChristmas " animated version , and the Original "ChristmasCarrol ."


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 6, 2005)

*gypsy wrote:*


> It isnt Christmas with out at leastseeing " How the Grinch Stole Christmas " animatedversion , and the Original "Christmas Carrol ."


I concur. Classics.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Dec 6, 2005)

my favourite is "The Last Unicorn" not a Christmas movie, but only came on tv at Christmas.


----------



## JimD (Dec 6, 2005)

_Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer_

_Santa Claus Is Comin' to Town_

_How the Grinch Stole Christmas_ (both the animated and the Jim Carrey versions)

_A Charlie Brown Christmas_

_The Year Without a Santa Claus_

_A Christmas Story_

_The Santa Clause 1 &amp; 2_


.....and especially theold B&amp;W ones......

_A Christmas Carol_ (with Alastair Sim)

_It's A Wonderful Life_

_White Christmas_

_Miracle on 34th Street_ (with Natalie Wood)

_March of the Wooden Soldiers_


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 6, 2005)

[align=left]ELF!!!

Our whole family LOVES that movie and we watch it anytime of the year.This year we needed to cut down our expenses for holiday shopping so webought everyone in the family a copy of Elf  The Target guy checkingus out was laughing at how many copies we bought hehehe!!!!

Megan[/align]


----------



## Meganc731 (Dec 6, 2005)

If we're doing songs too, my husband and I both love the "Baby it's cold" song, we were so excited when they sang it in Elf.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 6, 2005)

Meganc731 wrote:


> If we're doing songs too, my husband and I both love the "Babyit's cold" song, we were so excited when they sang it in Elf.





* * * * * *

I love the way the girl in Elf sings that song! She's got an amazingvoice. I hope to God she comes out with an album. Her voice is socrystal clear. She doesn't need instruments.

* * * * * * *

My Favorite Christmas Album/CD, is:

ELVIS' CHRISTMAS ALBUM

:elvis:

"Uaahhallll ba habba aaabbba Bbbbbbluuuuee Chhhristmas wwithout youuuuuuu..."

"....I don't need alotta prrressents to makea my Chrrristmas Bright.AhhhIII justa needa mah baby's arrms awrapped arounnnda me tight...soSanta....Hear My Plea! Ah Santa Bringa Mah Baby Backa to Me!"

Love the backup singers too. 

-Carolyn


----------



## dyky71 (Dec 6, 2005)

Carolyn, I just watched ELF again the other night.
You are right she can really sing.What a beautiful voice! 
I could listen to her all night!

I love all the Christmas movies and try to watch them all.
So many good childhood memories and memories from my children go along with these older movies!

I even watched the Charlie Brown Christmas tonight and could justpicture my three kids sitting in front of theTV watching it when theywere little.
Oh Boy.....memories. Where does the time go!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

dyky71 wrote:


> Carolyn, I just watched ELF again the other night.
> You are right she can really sing.What a beautiful voice!
> I could listen to her all night!
> 
> ...




It's too bad she only sings that song and Santa Claus in Comin to Town. 

Do you remember watching March of the Wooden Soldiers aka: Babes inToyland? Remember the Boogie Men? They scared me as much as the WickedWitch from the Wizard of Oz. 

Tom Tom, Little Bo Peep, and :growl: Barnaby? I can still hear the music when Barnaby came on. He was a Real Creep! :X

-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Dec 7, 2005)

*Nicky Snow wrote:*


> my favourite is "The Last Unicorn" not a Christmas movie,but only came on tv at Christmas.


OMG ! that is seriously my favorite movieEVER !! I think my parents wanted to burn that video tape when Iwas little ... I watched it everyday ! lol

Back on track to X-mas Movies..

Love ALL of the clay-mation movies .. absolutely no substitute for them

The Jim Carrey version of the Grinch was awesome

National Lampoon is hysterical

Home Alone 1 I think is a staple of my generation


----------



## naturestee (Dec 7, 2005)

All the old claymation and cartoons, but especially Rudolph.
The Muppets Christmas Carol
And it's not fall/Christmas season without watching the Nightmare Before Christmas at least once!

As for music: Anything by Transiberian Orchestra (saw them inconcert last year- they're awesome!), the Muppets and John DenverChristmas cd, Muppets Christmas Carol, and a whole bunch of goofyChristmas song collections.

Gonzo: So bring us some figgy pudding...
Ms. Piggy: PIGGY PUDDING!
Gonzo: No, no, FIGGY pudding. It has figs. And bacon.


----------



## shaydz (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine is "The Ref" with Dennis Leary.


----------



## Saffy (Dec 7, 2005)

Ahh yes ... "It's A Wonderful Life" alwaysalways ... oh and "WhiteChristmas"


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 7, 2005)

Patrick Stewart = Christmas Carol. I just lovethe new christmas carol. I missed Charlie Brown. . I just misswatching all the christmas shows except for Christmas Story. I haveseen that a million to thousand of times. Your gonna shoot your eyeout. lol


----------



## cirrustwi (Dec 7, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote: *


> Home Alone 1 I think is a staple of my generation


Completely!!!

Jen


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2005)

Carolyn* wrote: *


> A Charlie Brown Christmas is on tonight!


I watched it!!

Got to see A Christmas Carol with Alastair Sim, too!!


----------



## BunnyLover (Dec 7, 2005)

*Saffy wrote: *


> Ahhyes ... "It's A Wonderful Life" always always... oh and "WhiteChristmas"



I love "White Christmas."We taped it when it was on TVseveral years ago and have watched it so much that the tape isbreakingdown! I'm hoping to get it on DVDforChristmas this year, because I don't thinkthetape will last much longer.Bing Crosby has one of the mostamazing voices I have ever heard.

Another one of my favorites is "Undercover Christmas." It was on TVabout 3 years ago so not many people have heard of it. Definitely oneof my favorites to watch this time of year.

Lissa


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 7, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Gonzo: So bring us some figgy pudding...
> Ms. Piggy: PIGGY PUDDING!
> Gonzo: No, no, FIGGY pudding. It has figs. And bacon.


Gosh I love Muppets! Have you seen Muppet family Christmas? When MissPiggy is posing for the photo shoot I laughso hard every time.


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi Folks,

Laura found this for me. It Rocks!!:elvis: I like it *way* better than their Christmasspecial. 

Thanks, Laura! :kiss:

-Carolyn

[url]http://www.natesaffle.net/videos/heyyacb.html[/url]


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 7, 2005)

Glad you like it, Carolyn. 

You have to watch it all the way through. It looks like they are singing along to the words of the song. 

Laura


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Dec 7, 2005)

It would not work for me


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 7, 2005)

*SweetPeasMommie wrote: *


> Patrick Stewart = Christmas Carol.


A few years ago Patrick Stewart did a one man show of A Christmas Carolhere in the city. I so wish I would have seen it!

My faves:

It's a Wonderful Life

Miracle on 34th Street (the original version)

A Christmas Story

The Santa Claus

Christmas Vacation

Rudolph

A Charlie Brown Christmas

Santa Claus is Coming to Town

Frosty the Snowman

How the Grinch Stole Christmas

Family Guy Christmas episode

I'm sure there are more, but I can't think of them right now.


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2005)

For those interested.....tonight's lineup on the Family Channel:

7pm EST - The Year without Santa Claus

8pm EST - Santa Claus Is Coming to Town

9pm EST - Rudolph the RedNosed Reindeer &amp; the Island of Misfit Toys


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks, Jim D! But tonight'salso the season premiere of Project Runway. I'm just curiousto see if anyone I was hanging out with at the casting call made it onthe show.

I so need Tivo.


----------



## JimD (Dec 7, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Thanks, Jim D! But tonight's also theseason premiere of Project Runway. I'm just curious to see ifanyone I was hanging out with at the casting call made it on the show.
> 
> I so need Tivo.


Project Runway isn't on til 10pm.....plenty of time to watch the xmas shows


----------



## BunnyMom (Dec 7, 2005)

Ooooh thanks! I forgot - I don't know why I was thinking it was on @ 8:00.

Help...too much work...brain fried!


----------



## loplover (Dec 7, 2005)

*naturestee wrote: *


> the Muppets and John Denver Christmas cd, Muppets ChristmasCarol, and a whole bunch of goofy Christmas song collections.
> 
> Gonzo: So bring us some figgy pudding...
> Ms. Piggy: PIGGY PUDDING!
> Gonzo: No, no, FIGGY pudding. It has figs. And bacon.




Wow im not the only one who has heard of the John Denver and Mupper chistmas album. I love the Piggy Puding part

I used to listen to thaht when i was little- On an aculyvinal record (Im sure dad has it somwere in the bacementstill)



We also had a record of Twitty Bird" and ( i think it was) ConwyTwitty and they were at the north poal together or somtinglike that and sang all kinds of chrstmas songs 

We listend to it every year either when we put up the tree otto the tape my dad made of it in the car on the way to christmas wihtthe relitives. (I so need to go find it over brakeand have dad make a cd of it for me)

Ahhh happy childhood memores


----------



##  (Dec 7, 2005)

*BunnyMom wrote:*


> Thanks, Jim D! But tonight's also theseason premiere of Project Runway. I'm just curious to see ifanyone I was hanging out with at the casting call made it on the show.
> 
> I so need Tivo.


Right on! I didn't know that Project Runway was going to beon again. I also did not know that there was anyone else inthe world that watched it besides me


----------

